# Desert Island? A.K.A your worst nightmare.



## fancying_fantasy (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, Your going on a cruise. The boat crashes and your stranded on a desert island (i know, i know work with me though). Seeing how your a book lover, I hope, you just happened to pack 10 books. I was going to say 5 books, but I realized that would be harder and even a worse nightmare. So what would your 10 books be????????​


----------



## fancying_fantasy (Sep 8, 2006)

1. Bloody Jack by L.A. Meyer
2. Bloody Jack and the Curse of the Blue Tatoo by L.A. Meyer
3. Under the Jolly Roger by L.A. Meyer
4. Wives and Daughters by Elizabeth Gaskell
5. The Thief Lord by Cornelia Funke
6. The Story of Liberty by Charles Coffin
7. The Holy Bible
8. Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austen
9. The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien
10. The Book Thief by Mark Zusak

I wish I had packed more, but I couldn't, lol.
that was hard!


----------



## nixie (Sep 9, 2006)

This would probably be better over in SF Lounge.

Well if I was going to be stranded on a desert island, I'd wait till 2010 and take Erikson's series The Malazan Book of the Fallen.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

How to Survive on a Deserted Island
Poisonous Plant found on Deserted Island
How to speak with Natives of Deserted Islands
How to fish with a spear


LOL


Ok

Really----

I would need my thesaurus, a herbal/plant life guide for the area, my dark tower series and the wiess and hickman dragonlance novels.

And I would need lots of paper and  pens, because I would go crazy if I could not write.


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 10, 2006)

A Guide to Flora and Fauna native to that particular region.

  The Bible. Though I am not very religious I enjoy reading it and find power in its stories.

 A guide to Psychedelic plants in case I (hopefully) happened to find some on the island.

 A guide to building your own island paradise. For Dummies.

 A guide to natural cures.


----------



## Chrystelia (Sep 10, 2006)

It so happened that I had my laptop with me (the laptop runs on solar power by the way), and I had all my favourite titles in Ebooks on the laptop including a guide to surviving on a desert island.  Is this cheating?


----------



## fancying_fantasy (Sep 10, 2006)

I won't call it cheating, b/c it's a brilliant plan for those who have laptops, myself excluded. Lucky you!!! lol


----------



## Thadlerian (Sep 10, 2006)

Chrystelia said:
			
		

> It so happened that I had my laptop with me (the laptop runs on solar power by the way), and I had all my favourite titles in Ebooks on the laptop including a guide to surviving on a desert island.  Is this cheating?


Not really. An elephant sat on your laptop just after you arrived.


----------



## Tau Zero (Sep 13, 2006)

The Collected Works of 20th Century Science Fiction and Fantasy Authors.  
The Collected Works of 21st Century Science Fiction and Fantasy Authors.  

They're big books.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 13, 2006)

1. Largest History Book that I could find
2. Lord of the Rings
3. Pride and Predjudice
4. Harry Potter
5. Dune
6. Time Traveler's Wife
7. War and Peace (One of those books that people talk about but never get around to reading)
8. The Complete Collection of Shakespear (It has to be in one single book somewhere)
9. Book on basic survival
10. My laptop for everything else because I would go insane after a day without my laptop and internet


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 13, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> 8. The Complete Collection of Shakespear (It has to be in one single book somewhere)


 
Carrie: there are several complete Shakespeare in one volume editions out there... one of the best is called the Globe edition (from the theatre, of course), which apparently has the texts that have been adjudged the most authoritative, eliminating later interpolations and such. It's a _huge_ book (somewhat larger than an unabridged dictionary), and in very tiny print, but it has his complete works in it, plays and poems and miscellany, as I recall.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 13, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> Carrie: there are several complete Shakespeare in one volume editions out there... one of the best is called the Globe edition (from the theatre, of course), which apparently has the texts that have been adjudged the most authoritative, eliminating later interpolations and such. It's a _huge_ book (somewhat larger than an unabridged dictionary), and in very tiny print, but it has his complete works in it, plays and poems and miscellany, as I recall.


 
Well that would work then... it would take me a very long time to finish it so I would be occuptied for a very long time


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 13, 2006)

1. Lord of the Rings
2. Gormenghast
3. Dune
4. HP Lovecraft's Tales
5. Collected works of Jane Austen
6. Collected works of the Charlotte & Emily Bronte
7. Collected works of Charles Dickens
8. A collection of world mythology
9. A big book on ancient history
10. My laptop.


----------



## fancying_fantasy (Sep 13, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> 10. My laptop for everything else because I would go insane after a day without my laptop and internet


 
According to Thadlerian, I think all laptops are doomed to be sat on by elephants, lol. But maybe if we think hard there is some anti elephant thing out there. lol


----------



## jackokent (Sep 13, 2006)

Is it better to take something you've read or not I wonder.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 13, 2006)

jackokent said:
			
		

> Is it better to take something you've read or not I wonder.


 
Well I think a mix would be best bc everyone or at least most people has certain favorites that they love to reread but you would also want some books that you had not read before


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll second Carrie. Some often read books are very comforting and we read them again and again for that reason. It would be a good thing to have on a desert island.

Fancying_fantasy ... perhaps the ephelants on this island are all miniaature ones with wings and the ability to make sure laptops runs as they should.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> I'll second Carrie. Some often read books are very comforting and we read them again and again for that reason. It would be a good thing to have on a desert island.
> 
> Fancying_fantasy ... perhaps the ephelants on this island are all miniaature ones with wings and the ability to make sure laptops runs as they should.


 
Can I please get one of those elaphants that make laptops run like they should?  I could really use one!


----------



## fancying_fantasy (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm beginning to see the wisdom behind using the titles such as the collected works of so and so on your lists of 10. If only all authors, modern and old, had a book of all their works.​


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 14, 2006)

That would be nice but it might also be really bad... can you image trying to carry one of those HUGE collective story books around all the time


----------



## fancying_fantasy (Sep 14, 2006)

Heavy? You yourself put complete works of shakespeare on your list and let me tell you i own three copies of that and it isn't a light book,lol. Plus some others put ones such as Austen, Dickens, and Brontes. Whether or not those really exsist, I don't know. I guess none of us consider the weight of our pressure books when it comes to what we can take with us to a deserted island.  I hope I don't sound mean because I'm laughing as I write this.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I meant for everyday not just to take to the island... if I found a complete works of Jane Austen that was not like $200 I would probably buy it and that really would be the end of my back with all the textbooks I have carried for years ...

A collection of stories would work really well on the island but not so well day to day is what I meant


----------



## fancying_fantasy (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh okay! Gotcha!


----------



## DarkIntentions (Sep 19, 2006)

1. The Gift - Alison Croggon
2. The Riddle - "
3. The Crow - "
4. I remember, i remember - Collected poems
5. The Amulet of Samarkand - Jonathon Stroud
6. The Golems eye - "
7. Artemis Fowl
..

OMG I HAVE RUN OUT. :OO? WHAHHATTT?


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 19, 2006)

fancying_fantasy said:
			
		

> If only all authors, modern and old, had a book of all their works.


 
wow, I can't really imagine the size of some of those tomes... Pratchett's alone would probably qualify as either offensive weaponry or a defensive shield.


----------



## Steffi (Sep 21, 2006)

The Stand -Stephen King
The Night's Dawn Trilogy - Peter F Hamilton
The collective works of David Eddings

Wish I could take all my books.....sigh!!


----------



## Thadlerian (Sep 21, 2006)

jackokent said:
			
		

> Is it better to take something you've read or not I wonder.


Well, if you never get rescued, you'll be reading those books over and over for quite some years. Better make sure they're books you know you like.


----------



## iratebeaver (Sep 21, 2006)

1. hollow chocolate bunnies of the apocalypse (great book by the way)
2.The Belgariad part 1
3. The Belgariad part 2
4-7. The circle of magic
8. uses of plants book
9.Going postal
10. Exile's honor


----------



## Tau Zero (Sep 23, 2006)

OK, i guess i'll play for real.  10 books, eh?

1. Lord of the Rings - Tolkien
2. Little, Big - Crowly
3. Webster's Unabridged Dictionary
4. The Lovers - Farmer
5. Catch 22 - Heller
6. The Collected works of Lewis Carroll
7. The Book of Weird - Byfield (previously released as The Glass Harmonica)
8. Since i would always have a bird book (field guide) to wherever i was visiting, i want my field guide to identify the birds of the region the island is located.
9. Lord of Light - Zelazny
10. Dune - Herbert


----------



## DarkIntentions (Sep 24, 2006)

iratebeaver said:
			
		

> The Belgariad part 1
> The Belgariad part 2
> The circle of magic
> 
> yes! Yes! YES! Tamora pierce fan <3


----------



## Briareus Delta (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd take just one book - The Neverending Story. Never read it but presume from the title that it never ends - and therefore I'd always have something to read.

Do elephants populate many desert islands, then? News to me......​


----------

